# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB en gnral] Communiquer avec une imprimante chque EPSON

## SugarRc

Bonjour  tous,

Est-ce quelqu'un a dj utilis les codes 'OPOS' encapsuls dans PB pour balancer par exemple le montant du chque et ' l'ordre de'  une TMH 6000 ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## SugarRc

Salut  tous,

Oui depuis longtemps je cherche, et finalement j'ai demand la mme chose sur un autre forum et on donn rapidement le lien suivant:
http://groups.google.com/group/sybase.public.powerbuilder.general/msg/c41679d5a26b878e?as_umsgid=433c3df1$1@forums-1-dub

J'espre que cela servira  d'autres.

----------


## SugarRc

Bonjour  tous,

Voici le contenu du lien ci-dessus:



> Richard Coleman   	
> Objet : Re: Using OPOS with PowerBuilder
> Rpondre  l'auteur | Transfrer | Imprimer | Afficher le fil | Afficher l'original | Signaler ce message | Rechercher les messages de cet auteur
> I created a non-visual object to handle all of this.  The instance variables
> are:
> 
> Private:
> 
> 
> ...



 Et en plus, voici en zip un exemple dans une pbl de l'auteur de la rponse (Richard).

----------

